
IBM squeezes 30B transistors into a fingernail-sized chip - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/05/ibm-5nm-chip-manufacturing/?sr_source=Twitter
======
basicplus2
With 86 billion odd neurons in the human brain, even with all the self editing
interconnections, a similar sized computer must be getting close

I seem to remember if a computer was built using valves to the same complexity
of a human brain it would fill the empire state building (excluding the power
supply of course)

~~~
rbanffy
The computer doesn't need to be similarly sized if the digital neurons can
operate much faster than their organic counterparts.

